# Ribbed rear panel on 65 GTO



## Yancey60 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know were to find a new reproduction ribbed panel that goes between ribbed tail light bezels on 65 GTO


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Search this part number (XP4286G) at The Parts Place, Inc.


----------

